# Help! Don't know what to read!



## Endymion (Jun 10, 2012)

I, to be fair, haven't read a good fantasy book for a very, very long time.
 I like the genre but haven't really found anything great except for Lord of The rings and tales of the Otori (don't know if it is treated as a fantasy book). I liked the two first books of Harry Potter, a couple of Narnia books, 
loved Gogol's books but that is about it! I have read many fantasy books but these are really the only ones I enjoyed.
I like when the story is somewhat serious and don't really like when the story has
- Some prophesy
- A chosen one
- Percy Jackson and those kind of unpleasant characters
- A typic "I am Evil! Muhahahah! Oh, so Evil!" character
- The hero is born with some God like powers
- Hit him in the head storyline
- A, oh, the evil Morrororn is destroyed! Now we can live in peace!
- Elf and human romance
- Dragons attacking everyone (it was cool in Skyrim though...)


So yeah... Please, please help me!


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

well that rules out mine

I read a steampunk romance mystery called Viridis recently. Its not really fantasy.
II think you might be pushed to find a fantasy that doesn't contain at least one of the above list. Hmm the Wydling was good too.

I liked Stardust as well


----------



## Ireth (Jun 10, 2012)

Stardust is awesome, and so's the movie.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

Stardust is great. I thought Neverwhere was even better


----------



## Ireth (Jun 10, 2012)

If you're into a lot of humor with your fantasy, there's also Terry Pratchett's Discworld books, both for young adults and adults.


----------



## Endymion (Jun 10, 2012)

Terry Pratchett? NÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤, don't really like his books. thanks anyways.
So, who wrote Stardust?


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

Neil Gaiman wrote Stardust and Neverwhere.

If you want some epic-style fantasy with a lot of moral ambiguity and dark, dangerous magic, you can try Glen Cook's Black Company books, or Steven Erikson's Malazan books.

If you really want some grim and gritty fantasy, pick up something by Joe Abercrombie.


----------



## Endymion (Jun 11, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Neil Gaiman wrote Stardust and Neverwhere.
> 
> If you want some epic-style fantasy with a lot of moral ambiguity and dark, dangerous magic, you can try Glen Cook's Black Company books, or Steven Erikson's Malazan books.
> 
> If you really want some grim and gritty fantasy, pick up something by Joe Abercrombie.




Thanks! I'll definitely try it out!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 11, 2012)

I second Steerpike's recommendations.  Abercrombie, Erikson, and Cook are all good for grimmer fiction.  I'd also suggest R. Scott Bakker, whose Prince of Nothing series is pretty good.  If you haven't read George R.R. Martin then do that too.  It's kind of required reading now.  

Guy Gavriel Kay is often considered quite the master of fantasy at the moment, with a more literary style.  Others to consider:  Scott Lynch, Jesse Bulligton (who is really, really grim, be forewarned), and China Mieville.  Check out any reviews of their books and I'm sure you'll find something to pique your interest.  Some write in a denser style than others, so if you want lighter fare, then some of those may not be what you're looking for.


----------

